
A Dictionary of the Near Future - da5e
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/13/opinion/13coupland.html?hp
======
da5e
I like this one, "INTERRUPTION-DRIVEN MEMORY We remember only red traffic
lights, never the green ones. The green ones keep us in the flow, the red ones
interrupt and annoy us."

